# DIY Portable Bow Press - Feedback required



## sgldolfan (May 28, 2011)

I recently built this bow press. It stills needs some paint. It works well on my older PSE Stinger NI but want feedback before I even attempt to press my new Mathews Creed XS. I am a little concerned about the pressure being applied to the limbs below the cams/idlers, especially on parallel or beyond parallel bows. Should I worry about splits limbs VS solid limbs? I found a similar design online and apparently any bow can be pressed, which in theory is correct. Thoughts, recommendations and/or comments are welcomed.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Im interested in the responses.
Sent from my SGH-T899M using Board Express


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know the answers to all of your questions but I would think pressing the Creed would be ok because Mathews recommends the X-Press and you put the pegs on it right where you have them in the pictures (just below the cam cutout).

I like your design, it looks to pull at a bit of an angle like the X-press, maybe you could find a way to connect the two ends at the bottom to reduce the pressure on the back of the limbs some.


----------



## DDawg (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks good!! Might want to back off the limbs as much as possible first. I would be very interested in how well it works. I have pretty much everything in my basement shop but have been looking for a portable press. Good luck!!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

That kind of press will void most bow company warranties. Even when using the X-press, you're supposed to get the wheels to touch as close to the limb tips as possible. I might try to make some sort of fingers that contact only the limb tips.


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

I think using your materials, with a few extra holes for adjustablity, this would be a better way to go. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2207646


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Without the bases connected when you pull in on the top with the ratchet strap the bases should naturally want to pull away from each other which would create a pivot point on the bolt going through the back side of your limbs near the pockets. That could act like a lever putting all the strain in the short section of limb between the 2 bolts. I wouldn't press anything like that for fear of damaging the limbs. If the bases are connected to prevent them from flaring out and you have pivot points on each arm that allows the pressure to be applied just below the cams but not putting pressure on the back side of the limb I think you would be OK. Unless I'm not seeing something in the picture I'd be very reluctant to press a parallel or past parallel bow like that.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Why am I seeing the little blue question mark in place of the photos?


----------



## ORAaronB (Nov 30, 2013)

All I see are blue question marks too


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

click on the pic, I brought up all 3 in a different window. If you have to hold the Ctrl button down to open another page link.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

beaverman is onto something. Read his post carefully. Personally I would connect the bases, put the lower pins on the riser and fab fingers or a prong type adapter to contact the end of the limbs.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

For split limb bows instead of the one pin under the cam you could make two short pins and move them up towards the tip.
For the Mathews you should be able to put the bottom pin through the hole where the harmonic weights are.
You could also thy something like this...when welded cut the middle bit out.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

The last pic of the welded u bolt looks like the ones I bought from the company that makes the Omni press. No sure but I think their in business but if they are you could buy them rather than cutting and welding. This type of ''fingers'' does work pretty good.

PS. You better not scratch the wife's kitchen floor with the raw steel feet on your project!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

92 safari sells these U-PINS ALSO THEY ARE LAZER CUT.


----------



## sgldolfan (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses and comments. Here a few pictures of the improved design. I also made an adjustable wooden bow support to assist with the press setup. Previously, the setup was fairly easy with two people but a little harder by myself. Now, the bow is ready to press in a matter of minutes with ample room to do whatever may be required. Pressure is now being applied much closer to the end of the limbs similar to the Sure Loc X-Press. Just FYI - The shear strength of a 1/2" Grade 2 carriage bolt is approx. 8700 lbs.


----------



## Backstop (Jan 31, 2014)

Like the concept..


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 21, 2007)

I like the concept too. It makes good sense. Your design looks a lot like the old Limb Bender Bow Press.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 21, 2007)

The addition of the wooden support and change to carriage bolts are nice improvements.:thumbs_up


----------

